# Small Skype Support Group: Thread 2.0.



## AnxiousBobo (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everybody. Matt Wellbrock here, to talk about the affairs of the Skype Support Group in a fresh thread. Here's a link to the previous thread, if you need information: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/small-skype-support-group-2013-a-596441/

What we want here is a nice and tidy Skype Support group where everyone knows each other, we can vent frustrations, talk about anxiety, challenge ourselves, and just chat like friends, you know? *JUDGE-FREE ZONES, ESPECIALLY.*

The group was a great success, it's first session was Saturday, and we all became great friends over the course of six hours. We talked a lot about SAD, vented, and then in the last few hours just talked about movies, music, and other interests, to get to know each other better. 
The Sunday session was superb too, though it was a bit slower, we were all understanding of each other and chatted for a nice long while.

The group will continue, however, I shall be hosting it in place of Alex. School is starting soon, and she advised me she was worried about her studies faltering, so she offered me the leadership role so she could focus on her education. She is still very generously paying the monthly fee for group video chatting, so I will be using her Skype account, *hermits101*, to continue hosting the weekend sessions with video chat enabled. You may opt to use a webcam and a microphone, just a microphone, or even text chat, whatever is most comfortable to you. If you warm up over time don't be afraid to voice yourself or even show yourself.

Anyone is welcome, we're all in this together, and I'd love to help others conquer anxiety while taking it down myself.

As it stands, the sessions are held every *Saturday and Sunday*, for *times that will vary dependent on member availability*. For Saturday, I'd like a longer session, ideally *from 6pm EST time to 12am EST.* The session may drag on longer than 12am, which I am completely fine with, but I'd like to start it nice and early so we have plenty of time to get to know each other. 
Sunday is a different story, as school is starting (or HAS started for many of you), I want to still hold a session but *make sure people don't stay up too late* as to not be tired in school the next morning. Of course you oughta make sure any weekend homework is done too. Sunday times should optimally be* 6pm EST to 9pm EST. *Of course we all may live in different timezones, but I really want to make sure you all get good sleep for Monday; the atypical High School seems to start at 7 or 8am from my experience, so crashing at 9-10pm should offer a solid eight hours of sleep with plenty of morning time before school.

Every Friday I intend to ask everyone who will be coming to the group if they have a specific topic about SAD or anything they'd like to debate. In the end I'm hoping we can still sort of learn to talk on the spot and mix topics up for both days.

The group was originally relatively small, and now there are lots of people who'd like to join. I am completely okay with having a large amount of members, but I'd *like to keep the chat small, with five to ten people a session*. If you can...RSVP to either the Saturday or Sunday session, please do send me a message on either Skype *(I will mostly be on hermits101)*, my email *([email protected])*, or my Facebook if you are comfortable enough with adding me *(Matt Wellbrock, Long Island. Look for a green polo).* The earlier the better: *if we fill up with ten people for a session, and someone leaves early, anyone may feel free to join.* Message me also if you'd like to discuss times with me in case you may not be available at what I specified above.

If anyone has *any* questions or would like to join the group, contact me using any of the three methods above or post in the thread.
I'm hoping we can do wonders with this group, everybody. I'll try and make sure everybody gets their chance to speak and to pop in the session~


----------



## Streiche (Feb 22, 2013)

Is this still on, or did everyone just give up on this. I think it is a great idea, and if there are enough members I would like to join.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it video chat?, if it is, I want to join.


----------



## lynseylu (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello,

I just came across this thread and would be interested in joining please, if it's still running. It would be great to talk to others who understand


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hopefully i can talk Dx


----------



## AnxiousBobo (Aug 26, 2013)

Sweet, sweet, just send me a message on Skype (hermits101) and we'll talk about sessions~


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm going to be Skyping from my laptop so I can type a lot faster and also will probably voice chat, I know I said that before but I'm going to really push myself to try and do it tomorrow. I might have to whisper so my parents don't hear, haha. Again, today's session was awesome and I look forward to emerging from my shell bit by bit.


----------



## AnxiousBobo (Aug 26, 2013)

Whoo! Today's sessions went superb! We all socialized and vented and shared interests and it felt really awesome! Tommorow's sessions, though shorter, are still quite open, so if you'd like to join in, send me a message on Skype!


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Whatever happened to this?


----------

